# Streetwize Carawash Cleaning Kit opinions?



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've recently seen this cleaning kit from Streetwize which consists of a 20L bucket with integrated 12V pump and hose sprayer. It could make for a good option where water access is restricted.
I use rinseless wash all the time but sometimes a bit more water would be nice, like for really dirty wheels, wheel-wells, cleaning bugs etc.
Was looking on ebay for a 12V self priming pump but this kit comes with the pump integrated in the bucket which would be easier to use.

Anyone tried it? They don't mention the power of the pump or the pressure. Perhaps someone can share its experience with it.

http://www.streetwizeaccessories.com/featured-streetwize-details/Carawash/1786/


----------

